# deflector



## southforty (Jul 7, 2005)

deflector
I have a weedeater,44 inch cut,16HP riding mower. I need to put a new deflector on the cutting deck. My question is-any easy way to put the spring on?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

no, not really,pliers may help some.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

The trick is....take your time and try to put it on without loading up the spring.


----------



## jonsey (May 28, 2005)

When i have a strong difficult spring to attach. I use a strong piece of tie wire and make loop to go on one end of spring. I then use a screwdriver or suitable rod to go in the loop , attach opposite end of spring and using the additional leverage wire and screwdriver gives stretch it and manipulate end of spring on hanger. then all you have to do is cut wire off when fastened. Much easier to do than to try to describe how to do it on this post.
jonsey


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

That works on an extension spring, but he is talking about the torsion spring that holds down the grass deflector on the deck.


----------

